# University Lecturers please share your experiences here!



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

I have applied for NSW SS visa. Application recd by the NSW team on Sep 30. It looks like there are not many university lecturer applicants here on the forum. But still lets start our little chat corner to learn from each other and share our experiences.

Thanks

Gandhara


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Gandhara, 

I applied as "Software Engineer" although I'm a lecturer/researcher. Why: "University Lecturer" is not on the SOL and I had the possibility to get my research project work assessed towards software engineering. I currently work part-time at UTS (University of Technology Sydney) as casual academic. At the moment, getting full-time lecturing positions is pretty hard due to budget cuts etc.

If you have any questions, just let me know. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Gandhara,
> 
> I applied as "Software Engineer" although I'm a lecturer/researcher. Why: "University Lecturer" is not on the SOL and I had the possibility to get my research project work assessed towards software engineering. I currently work part-time at UTS (University of Technology Sydney) as casual academic. At the moment, getting full-time lecturing positions is pretty hard due to budget cuts etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for your response. You are right, the market is not good for lecturers. Lets see how things go in the future if(?) or when I get the PR.


----------



## Vrije_nl (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you need your skills assessed through Vatassess, in case you're offered a Lecturer job at a University?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vrije_nl, 

usually not - I answered in more detail in your other thread.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Vrije_nl said:


> Did you need your skills assessed through Vatassess, in case you're offered a Lecturer job at a University?


Hi,

Not sure about the situation where you get a lecturer job but yes, VETASSESS is the place to go if you are applying under the University Lecturer occupation. Atleast I got my exp+qual positively assessed from VETASSESS.

Regards,

Amer


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi Gandhara,
> 
> I applied as "Software Engineer" although I'm a lecturer/researcher. Why: "University Lecturer" is not on the SOL and I had the possibility to get my research project work assessed towards software engineering. I currently work part-time at UTS (University of Technology Sydney) as casual academic. At the moment, getting full-time lecturing positions is pretty hard due to budget cuts etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I was surprised to see your post, we are sailing for the same boat as the profile matched exactly (University + teaching). Me too assessed as Software Engineer, but sponsored by SA. I would like to discuss further and get some assistance, but could not send a PM to you. Can you send me a PM so that we can take it from there.

Cheers
Bharani


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bharani, 

I deactivated PMs on purpose; I just couldn't keep up with them and 1:1 replies are fairly ineffective in my opinion. Usually - if you mask personal data - things can be discussed in the forum. I'm sure that the others would be interested in your questions as well . 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

I am also a university lecturer with 5.5 years experience.
I got positive assessment from vetassess and also got invitation from nsw.
I lodged my visa on 25 sept.
Collecting documents to upload.
I know i have to do odd jobs and my final aim is to get register myself as pharmacist in australia as i am from pharmacy field.
One of my known offered a job of manager at his petrol station.
I will do in starting along with preparation for pharmacy exam.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi Bharani,
> 
> I deactivated PMs on purpose; I just couldn't keep up with them and 1:1 replies are fairly ineffective in my opinion. Usually - if you mask personal data - things can be discussed in the forum. I'm sure that the others would be interested in your questions as well .
> 
> ...


Monika,

Thats ok. I wanted to get some assistance in terms of Aus CV, which is most important. If you could share with me or show me some light it will great. In addition to Ph.D do we need to do any training or certification for getting into AU Universities/colleges. Appreciate your help...

Bharani


----------



## longia4u (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Sylvia_australia
I had 3 year ECE lecturer exp in Btech Collage after completed my ECE Btech. my IELTS is 6 each.
Pls let me know is there any chance to get Uni Lecturer state nomination for NSW.
I think you belongs to rajpura as I belongs to kharar and I want your services in this regard. mail ID [email protected]

H Longia


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is really important and I need big help here, as this point may blow my dreams away ...

University Lecturer is group A which states:
Group A Occupations require a qualification which is at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.

I have Bachelor in Civil engineering and PhD,and my work experience is University Lecturer, so this is ok for the one year employment condition ,,, but what about the qualification in highly relevant field,,, does this mean Bachelor in Education or what....

If anyone here knows anything about this .. please HELP


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Survivor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is really important and I need big help here, as this point may blow my dreams away ...
> 
> ...


Your BSc (Eng) should count as highly relevant qualification. I am assuming that you are teaching in areas related to your Engineering degree. VETASSESS accepted my BSc and MSc qualifications from Pakistan, both not in Education but in my relevant subject field. So I think you should be ok.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> Your BSc (Eng) should count as highly relevant qualification. I am assuming that you are teaching in areas related to your Engineering degree. VETASSESS accepted my BSc and MSc qualifications from Pakistan, both not in Education but in my relevant subject field. So I think you should be ok.



Thanks Gandhara, that's great 

It is easier for my to get documents to support my PhD degree and one year employment after it ,, do u think I can only mention my PhD (without mentioning my BSc) to Vetassess , to get it assessed as the required qualification ..

I have experience after the BSc as Lecturer at my university , but it is extremely hard to get enough documents to support BSc and employment after it,so I don't want to mention my BSc and just put PhD and one year .. would that be OK 

I will not claim points for work experience ,, only points for PhD


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

bharanis said:


> Monika,
> 
> Thats ok. I wanted to get some assistance in terms of Aus CV, which is most important. If you could share with me or show me some light it will great. In addition to Ph.D do we need to do any training or certification for getting into AU Universities/colleges. Appreciate your help...
> 
> Bharani


Hi,

I will be getting my PhD next month and I know couple of my colleagues who finished their PhDs recently. Additionally, I've been a sessional academic staff member at Queensland University of Technology for a while now.

I don't know much about other fields. My field is Networking and Telecommunications. From my experience I believe that having a PhD will not ensure that you will get a job as a lecturer. Nor would any certification. What gets you into AU universities are Grants, Strong research potential showed via excellent publication record and student supervision and also good connections with leaders in your field. 

You should perhaps consider securing a post doctoral fellowship and then build your profile and then apply for a lecturer post. But believe me, that is also difficult for researchers in some areas.

Like all other fields, academic job market is also suffering these days. Good luck.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Survivor said:


> Thanks Gandhara, that's great
> 
> It is easier for my to get documents to support my PhD degree and one year employment after it ,, do u think I can only mention my PhD (without mentioning my BSc) to Vetassess , to get it assessed as the required qualification ..
> 
> ...



The answer to your question depends on your points. If your post PhD experience (or no experience) gives you enough points to make it through, then you can skip assessment of your pre-PhD qualifications. But, as in my case, if your pre-PhD experience makes a big difference in terms of earning points (i.e. adding years of experience), then I guess there is no choice but to get your pre-PhD qualifications assessed as well. But then COs may not rely completely on the experience mentioned in the VETASSESS letter. I also got 'points advisory' confirming all my experience post Pakistani MSc, as suggested by other forum members here as well, so that my claimed points get a third party confirmation in some way. Please note this is just an opinion not fact as I am also an applicant going through the loops. But I have obtained positive VETASSESS assessment and points advisory and NSW invitation.

Good luck.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> The answer to your question depends on your points. If your post PhD experience (or no experience) gives you enough points to make it through, then you can skip assessment of your pre-PhD qualifications. But, as in my case, if your pre-PhD experience makes a big difference in terms of earning points (i.e. adding years of experience), then I guess there is no choice but to get your pre-PhD qualifications assessed as well. But then COs may not rely completely on the experience mentioned in the VETASSESS letter. I also got 'points advisory' confirming all my experience post Pakistani MSc, as suggested by other forum members here as well, so that my claimed points get a third party confirmation in some way. Please note this is just an opinion not fact as I am also an applicant going through the loops. But I have obtained positive VETASSESS assessment and points advisory and NSW invitation.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks again Ghandara 
Hope u will get the grant soon ... best of luck


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be getting my PhD next month and I know couple of my colleagues who finished their PhDs recently. Additionally, I've been a sessional academic staff member at Queensland University of Technology for a while now.
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on your field. I have got the first job I have applied for as a full time, continuing Lecturer. My field is nursing and I also have been teaching during my doctoral years.
Good luck.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Nurse said:


> I guess it depends on your field. I have got the first job I have applied for as a full time, continuing Lecturer. My field is nursing and I also have been teaching during my doctoral years.
> Good luck.


Yes, I agree that it depends on your field. I am a business scholar and alarmingly I have not come across any post-doc position in business areas on seek.com but continue to see a stream of positions in medicine and IT. 

Anyway, it seems that there is a long wait for the likes of me with the quota issue for the 190s and being from an HR country!

Cheers,

G


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Nurse said:


> I guess it depends on your field. I have got the first job I have applied for as a full time, continuing Lecturer. My field is nursing and I also have been teaching during my doctoral years.
> Good luck.


I completely agree with you. It depends on your field. For an example, areas like medical research, nursing have plenty of funding and job oppertunties it seems. Congratulations on your job.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

what is the ANZSCO Code for the university lecturer? what is the minimum IELTS requirements for the profession? who will be the assess body? aitsl or VETASSESS? i get the information that it will be aitsl from SOL but in this thread i came to know that we can also access by VETASSESS.

apologize if ask too many ques.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Most lecturer and post doc positions are not advertised on seek but on the individual university websites....only the more senior positions like A Prof are advertised always in seek


----------



## sadee (Jan 13, 2015)

Gandhara said:


> I have applied for NSW SS visa. Application recd by the NSW team on Sep 30. It looks like there are not many university lecturer applicants here on the forum. But still lets start our little chat corner to learn from each other and share our experiences.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gandhara


Dear Gandhara,
i know its an old post but i would like to ask you that i am also a university lecturer having ict major is it possible to get assessed as a software engineer easily because i have been teaching programming language, web technologies course for almost 6 years now.will acs grant me suitable skills assessment on teaching software engineering courses


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Acs doesnt assess eligibility for teaching in any way.


----------



## sadee (Jan 13, 2015)

yes dear i know but here the cases above were university lecturers and they successfully got assessed as software engineer through acs


----------



## Amit-kk (Nov 8, 2015)

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also a university lecturer with 5.5 years experience.
> I got positive assessment from vetassess and also got invitation from nsw.
> I lodged my visa on 25 sept.
> Collecting documents to upload.
> ...


Hi,

Could you please share with me your lecturer role & responsibilities letter for refernce. I also want to get assessment for it. That will be great help for me together positive result.
Thanks.


----------



## lecturer (Jan 23, 2016)

*Field of relevancy*

Dear All

I have a query which is worrying for past few weeks. I have gone through VETASSESS details about University Lecturer GSM occupation. There are following two points that I found:


1: Minimum Qualification equivalent to AQF Bachelors:

After going through many sources I have found that I am meeting this requirement, because the study volume for AQF Bachelors is 3 to 4 years that is matching my Bachelors degree, and plus I have Masters in Computer Science (field of specialization: Multimedia)



2: Field of Study should highly relevant to field of teaching discipline:

Now here is where my main doubts and anxiety comes in. I have a Bachelors in Computer Science Degree that I completed in 3 years, and I have a Masters in Computer Science Degree that I complete in 1 year. My field of specialization during my Masters in "Computer Degree" was "Multimedia" which is also mentioned on my Masters in Computer Science Transcript. I have been teaching Computer Graphics and Multimedia overseas for more than 8 years, Computer Graphics and Multimedia are just different titles but their contents are same. The programme of Computer Graphics and Multimedia falls under different departments from university to university, for example, in the university where I studied my bachelors and masters, the field of multimedia was under Computer Science. The university where I taught computer graphics from 2006 to 2013, it was under school of fine arts and computer graphics. The university where I am teaching multimedia right now, it is under department of media and communications. My question is that, will I able to get positive assessment in terms of "relevant field of study and teaching discipline."

Apart from this I have already provided VETASSESS my reference letters, qualification docs, researches and thesis, proof of employment etc.


----------



## frnd4u81 (Mar 5, 2016)

This is a good thread and useful for me.


----------



## G1n8 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Need to earn 5 points through my work experience as a University Lecturer*

Good day. I am applying for a point-based skilled migration visa through a University Lecturer (ANZSCO Code: 242111) occupation. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could enlighten me about the statement below mentioned in the reqirements for VETASSESS Skills Assessment.

"If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, and not in a highly relevant field of study, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the applicant will be assessed below the required skill level."

Currently, I have 55 points and to make it 60, I am thinking of obtaining the remaining 5 points from my work experiences. I am wondering which educational qualification should I use for the assessment to be able to gain a minimum of 5 points.

Option 1:
Education Qualification: Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering (Graduated 2004)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: Master of Engineering (Graduated 2010)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: PhD (will be graduating this August 2016)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G1n8 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Earn minimum of 5 points from work experience*

Good day. I am applying for a point-based skilled migration visa through a University Lecturer (ANZSCO Code: 242111) occupation. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could enlighten me about the statement below mentioned in the requirements for VETASSESS Skills Assessment.

"If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, and not in a highly relevant field of study, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the applicant will be assessed below the required skill level."

Currently, I have 55 points and to make it 60, I am thinking of obtaining the remaining 5 points from my work experiences. I am wondering which educational qualification should I use for the assessment to be able to gain a minimum of 5 points.

Option 1:
Education Qualification: Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering (Graduated 2004)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: Master of Engineering (Graduated 2010)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: PhD (will be graduating this August 2016)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello

For which state you are applying for? I checked that university lecturer skill is not available in any of the state?


----------



## G1n8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Shivkaundal,

Thanks for your response. I am applying under the Queensland state. May I please ask how to verify whether the nominated occupation is being sponsored by the state or not? Thanks in advance..

Regards,
Ginghis


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

Plz check the CSOL list for the year 2016-17.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Syamkumar said:


> Plz check the CSOL list for the year 2016-17.


Hello,

Its there in the CSOL. But i think it should be in the state nominated occupation list as well for some state to nominate it.

Thanks

Shiv


----------



## G1n8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Shivkaundal and Syamkumar,

Thanks for your response. I really appreciate it. In relation to my previous inquiry, which I posted below, may i please ask for your advice. Thanks again.

Regards,
G1n8

"I am applying for a point-based skilled migration visa through a University Lecturer (ANZSCO Code: 242111) occupation. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could enlighten me about the statement below mentioned in the requirements for VETASSESS Skills Assessment.

"If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, and not in a highly relevant field of study, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the applicant will be assessed below the required skill level."

Currently, I have 55 points and to make it 60, I am thinking of obtaining the remaining 5 points from my work experiences. I am wondering which educational qualification should I use for the assessment to be able to gain a minimum of 5 points.

Option 1:
Education Qualification: Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering (Graduated 2004)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: Master of Engineering (Graduated 2010)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)

Option 2:
Education Qualification: PhD (will be graduating this August 2016)
Work Experience: Instructor (2006 to 2008), Assistant Prof (2010-2013), Research Fellow (2013-2014), PhD Researcher (2014 to 2016)."


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a PhD in Business Administration and have been working as Professor for last 2.5 years....I also worked as research and teaching assistant during PhD for 4 years.......want to apply for skilled migration in Australia....need help.....

1) University lecturer is listed in CSOL....does that mean I can apply for it for all states or any states in Australia?

2) How long it might take for invitation/nomination from state under 190 subclass visa process?

3) How do I find out in what states there is high demand for University Lecturers? 

4) May I file EOI in all states?

5) Should I hire a consultant to help with this process?

Thanks so much for your response. Please help!


----------



## kuda (Aug 9, 2017)

For the university lecturer assessment by VETASSES is a post graduate certificate in education required? If you do not have this certificate , does that mean you will not qualify?


----------

